# Loxahatchee River



## pdsniper (May 31, 2017)

when down home to Palm Beach County a couple of weeks ago and took some pictures of the river on the land my family owned since the 1870's until the state took it away from us, its still a beautiful place


----------



## wvdawg (May 31, 2017)

Excellent captures of that beautiful scenery.


----------



## carver (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice,would love some of those cypress knees to carve


----------



## rip18 (Jun 2, 2017)

Awesome!  Looks like a great place to spend some time!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 3, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## merrybassmas (Jun 3, 2017)

Gorgeous place. Reminds me of my Boy Scout days on the satilla and in the okefenokee.


----------

